# Tootsie Roll and Tank looking good :D



## Laurie (Oct 5, 2012)

My guys are getting so big, they are both close to passing the 100g mark 

Tank










Tootsie Roll


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 5, 2012)

They both look wonderful!


----------



## jwhite (Oct 5, 2012)

They look great


----------



## Creedence (Oct 5, 2012)

Adorable babies


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 5, 2012)

is that a baby video monitor i notice in the 1st pic????


----------



## Laurie (Oct 5, 2012)

Team Gomberg said:


> is that a baby video monitor i notice in the 1st pic????



Lol, yep! I have an app for it too, so I can check in when I'm out. Helps keep me sane 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## laney (Oct 5, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Lol, yep! I have an app for it too, so I can check in when I'm out. Helps keep me sane
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Weird!!! I was looking at mini CCTV units with smart phone links today at work but they were hundreds of pounds. Everyone laughed at me when I said it was so I could see my torts when I'm out for the day, so freaky you have something like that, I was starting to think I was insane but it must be a tort thing


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 5, 2012)

They look great!


----------



## dannel (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice torts!


----------



## ColorfulTortoise (Oct 5, 2012)

Beautiful Russians. They look so healthy and happy!


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 5, 2012)

They grow really fast for being Russians


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 5, 2012)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Another fun thing to do with insect pests is to squish the pest and sort of smear it on the leaf. This is really effective. I believe the mangled bodies act as a warning to the pests of the same. If you can collect, say 1/4 cup of said pests and mix with 1cup water in a blender you can use it as a spray. This works great! I'm not funnin'.





Laurie said:


> Team Gomberg said:
> 
> 
> > is that a baby video monitor i notice in the 1st pic????
> ...



that is so cool you can even see it when you are out!!! 

it almost makes me wanna do that when we have baby sitters  spy on them with the baby camera! muuahahahahaha


oops hahaha forget the first "quote"... that is from another thread hehe


----------



## safari_lass1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Lol, yep! I have an app for it too, so I can check in when I'm out. Helps keep me sane
> 
> Thanks everyone!



I am so getting that!!!!


----------



## Blakem (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't see Russian babies that often. So I love when you give us picture updates! Thsnks


----------



## sibi (Oct 5, 2012)

We just love our special babies!



laney said:


> Laurie said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, yep! I have an app for it too, so I can check in when I'm out. Helps keep me sane
> ...


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## SailingMystic (Oct 6, 2012)

sibi said:


> We just love our special babies!



Awesome!! What kind of monitor are you using? That's a great idea!!




SailingMystic said:


> Awesome!! What kind of monitor are you using? That's a great idea!!



I know  sounds pathetic, but it would help with peace of mind  I built a new table and I worried while one redecorated-- and flipped. She's ok, but I worry a lot... Just being a mom


----------



## Laurie (Oct 6, 2012)

SailingMystic said:


> Awesome!! What kind of monitor are you using? That's a great idea!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know  sounds pathetic, but it would help with peace of mind  I built a new table and I worried while one redecorated-- and flipped. She's ok, but I worry a lot... Just being a mom





I think it's a great idea too  A little neurotic, but I can't help it. The camera is an old security camera we already had, it's a dlink camera and they have a dlink app for smartphones.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 7, 2012)

They look great!


----------



## Bobo's Dad (Oct 7, 2012)

Actually there is a good setup that I have been using. Hook up a wide screen webcam HD (about 30 bucks) to a PC/MAC and if you have an iPhone download iCam for 5 bucks and get the matching software for your PC/MAC and there ya go video and audio. Seems to work well. Just a shout out there


----------



## Floof (Oct 7, 2012)

You have such gorgeous babies! Jealous... 

That camera idea is so cool! Gosh, now I want one!  Maybe once I graduate from my dinosaur phone and join the modern world, I'll have to get a few cams set up so I can officially join the ranks of Obsessed Reptile Mommies...


----------

